# Wall Panel Jig How-To



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

I posted this on another forum after reading so many posts on how to build wall panels. Thought it might help here too.

This is a jig used to build multiple standard wall panels.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool, Thanks! That'll come in handy, I think.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope yall make good use of it...


----------

